
Show HN: MathQuill, my open source JS formula editor - laughinghan
http://mathquill.com
======
nteon
MathQuill is amazing, I haven't seen anything else as nice for inputting
moderately complex formulas.

~~~
laughinghan
Thanks! Happy to answer any questions here or in our Slack
([http://slackin.mathquill.com](http://slackin.mathquill.com))

------
joshAg
nifty! Are there any parts of latex you don't support yet?

~~~
laughinghan
Lots, the biggest probably being environments like matrices
(\begin{pmatrix}...\end{pmatrix}) and piece-wise functions
(\begin{cases}...\end{cases}).

Lots of work to be done! And we love new contributors :)

